# Christmas song: In a rusty Holden UTE; from Australia



## GDAD (Dec 20, 2014)

Enjoy it's summer in Australia at Christmas



https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-KtScdRqnM1QXhkVE1FcG5xOUE/edit?pli=1


----------

